

Emotional Bag Check Lets You Trade Problems for Music - zeratul
http://emotionalbagcheck.com

======
zeratul
For youth between the ages of 10 and 24, suicide is the third leading cause of
death. It results in approximately 4400 lives lost each year. It's important
to help them carry their baggage. Service like that is a great idea. More
here:

<http://www.cdc.gov/violenceprevention/pub/youth_suicide.html>

